# OPV Adjustment



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Right.

Had a thoroughly rough morning having given the Silvia and my grinder a good clean last night, combined with moving back to the capacious 20g VST. Oh yeah and a new bean. Hence shots were all over the place initially and still some tweaking to do tomorrow.

In the interests of reducing waste and being a tight northerner, does anyone have a loaner pressure gauge I could borrow if I pay postage? I recall someone in the gaggia gang setting one free that then went on to do several machines. Seems eminently sensible as the mod is normally something you only do once.

Ta in anticipation.


----------

